# I have noo hope or faiith left in me



## rockin r (Jan 14, 2009)

What is to become of Ziggi?? Art bought Bee and Miranda for me for Mothers Day, they are now booth gonee. WHY???? What havei doone soo bad in my life for thiis black cloud to keephaninng ovverr uss? and for my inocent babbies to keep dieing? I can not ake anymore, i dont want to takee anymoore.....I hve somee nice horses....theresa


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 14, 2009)

Awww Theresa, I am so sorry to hear about Miranda. You are right, there is a horrible black cloud hanging over you right now..but it will pass. Sometimes, I just think God will test us to the fullest. You just need to have hope and, faith. As hard and impossible as it might seem at the time, you need to keep your spirits up. You are a wonderful, very special and strong woman, you can do it. Just dont give up. We are all here for you and praying for you. (((hugs))) I wish I was closer to you I would love to help you take care of your horses. You need to keep them.

Corinne


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jan 14, 2009)

Theresa,

I am very sorry about your loss of Miranda. It is so very hard to loose a horsey friend. Please don't blame yourself, and stay strong!

I know how much you love your babies.

If you need somebody to help I am here. I can take care of some of them for you if you need time.





(((HUGS)))


----------



## Miniv (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm so very very sorry.....


----------



## Minimor (Jan 14, 2009)

Theresa, I am so very sorry.

This is not your fault. I know, though, that you're feeling overwhelmed and this is for sure a real downer.

May I ask if she showed any symptoms of illness, or was she just gone this morning?

I just wish there were something I could do to help, to make you feel better.

{{{HUGS}}}


----------



## bcody (Jan 14, 2009)

Theresa, I am so sorry. You have done nothing wrong, please do not blame yourself. And DO NOT lose your faith, though it is hard right now, I know. This black cloud will be lifted, everyone here is saying prayers and it will go away. Stay strong, keep the faith and trust it will all get better.

Lots of Hugs to you, and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## JourneysEnd (Jan 14, 2009)

Teresa you're having one of those

"It's always darkest before it's pitch black" moments.








Hang in there, the sun will rise at some point.


----------



## Bunnylady (Jan 14, 2009)

Lord, please wrap your arms around Theresa right now. Surround her with your love, give her peace, and comfort her in her time of need. Her heart is so big, and she's hurting so much. Give her the strength and courage to deal with this, help her to feel the love that is lifting her up. We know you are a compassionate God, this all seems more than one soul can bear. Help her, Lord, I ask this in your all-powerful name,

amen


----------



## Basketmiss (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh No! I am sorry and so sad for you guys..

Sometimes it just seems like everything is going wrong...But its NOT!

Hard it is but try to count your blessings-Art, family, other horses, you are very blessed in many ways.. Sometimes its hard to see it thru the blackness..

Please keep your faith and dont give up-thats the worst thing you can do-give up..

(((HUGS)))-----(((HUGS)))---(((HUGS)))

I wish I was closer and I could give you a ((HUG)) in person and help you guys.

Missy


----------



## REO (Jan 14, 2009)

I was just loving on Miranda a few weeks ago! I was there when you bought her. I felt like she was part of my extended family. Oh honey I'm SO sorry you lost your girl! I DO know how much you loved her and all your horses. PLEASE don't give up! Karrel and I are here and will help any way we can.

Ziggi is a big girl and will be fine. She has her buddy Cricket and you and Art to give her lots of love.

I'm so sorry



I love you


----------



## Amoreminiatures (Jan 14, 2009)

Theresa, I am so sorry, I have no way to explain the things that are going on in your life at the moment





Just please know that there are ALOT of folks out here PULLING FOR YOU!!!!!!!!





I / We are praying hard for the GOOD Things to come your way..





Janice Silvio

Amore' Miniatures


----------



## minie812 (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow, I realize that this has got to be IT for you but want you to know that you are in my prayers. Things can and will get better. I have been there as have many others on the forum but I know you are hurting horribly right now and all I can do is say a prayer for you and Art.


----------



## Questa (Jan 14, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I recited BunnyLady's *most beautiful* prayer for you. Chin up....there will indeed be better days ahead ....just don't let your faith go....hang in there...we care !!


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh geeze Hon I'm so sorry, this is just not what you need or deserve. I can't comprehend all the bad things that you are going through, but I want to be one more voice that tells you I care.


----------



## TN Belle (Jan 14, 2009)

I am sooooo sorry, God Bless & Keep You strong.


----------



## Mona (Jan 14, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of another of your mares.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jan 14, 2009)

I am so sorry! Sometimes it just seems that trouble begets other trouble and things just go from bad to worse but as others have said; don't give up, you are overdue for a break. Go ahead and give yourself permission to grieve and be angry, but then, remind yourself that you still have many wonderful things in your life. There are so many of us wishing you peace and happier days.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh Teresa...I am so very sorry!!!


----------



## Sonya (Jan 14, 2009)

I am so sorry ((hugs))..hang in there! I'm sending lots of prayers for you.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh my gosh Theresa I just can't imagine what you are going through. I can only hope and pray that you don't give up. We are all in your corner and praying that the Lord turns these terrible events into a miracle for you. You are in my thoughts and prayers to help give you strength and to keep your faith in the Lord that he has something amazing in store for you. My heart goes out to you dear Theresa. Please keep fighting tough lady, your forum family is sending positive, good, healing energy to you. (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## GOTTACK (Jan 14, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.

Lisa


----------



## Riverdance (Jan 14, 2009)

Teresa,

I do not know why life seems to kick us when we are down, but for some reason it always seems to be that way.

My heart goes out to you, but stay strong and things will get better. Loosing a horsey friend when you are already having such a difficult time, makes it oh so much worse.

Just remember that you have many people pulling for you with a shoulder to cry on if you need it.


----------



## Barbie (Jan 14, 2009)

Theresa-

I am so sorry - don't know what else to say.

Barbie


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't know what to say that hasn't already been said. I had just finished lighting a candle for you when I saw this thread. I can only imagine your turmoil right now, but please remember that we CARE.


----------



## SampleMM (Jan 14, 2009)

Sometimes life seems so unfair.




I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 14, 2009)

Theresa

I'm sooo sorry, but as Riverdance said life does seem to kick you when your down

I'm so heartbreaking everything your through I pray soon you see things looking up

Lori


----------



## CyndiM (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry. [SIZE=18pt]((((HUGS))))[/SIZE]


----------



## REO (Jan 14, 2009)

I've been waiting to hear all day after Theresa told me this AM that she was going to the Dr. today. As I thought she would (should) be, she's medicated right now. She asked me to ask you if you'd peek in on Ziggi (Miranda's filly) once in a while. She's on camera #1 with the black filly Cricket.

The URL to the cam changed and this is the new one

*ZIGGI CAM*

Thank you all so much!


----------



## crponies (Jan 15, 2009)

I am so sorry about your loss. Things certainly are rough for you right now. (((hugs))) and prayers


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jan 15, 2009)

_[SIZE=12pt]I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. [/SIZE]_


----------



## joyenes (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh I'm really sorry to hear about your mare. Please take care of your self.You will be in my prayers. Joyce


----------



## fancyappy (Jan 15, 2009)

"Until one has loved an animal, a part of one's soul remains unawakened" (a quote by Anatole France)

I have found much truth in that statement.... the part of us that our beloved horses awake within us simply will never again fall asleep.

Miranda's cherished memories will keep her flame softly glowing in your heart, no matter how long of a time has gone by since she left your side....The pain is of course is now raw and fresh, but it will ease with time...and Miranda's flame will shine softly, right there in your heart, for all eternity... God bless you, Theresa....with sympathy, from fancyappy


----------



## Equuisize (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh Theresa, there sure never seems to be an answer why things

can seem to go on such rampages thru ones life sometimes.

Sorry you have this burden added to your problems.

You sure are in everyone's thoughts and prayers.


----------



## punky (Jan 15, 2009)

I just wanted to tell you how sorry i am about your babies, I know

how you feel, I recently lost 4 of my loved ones also. But i can tell

you that you may think it don`t get easier as it goes, but it does get

a little better every day that goes by....

They may be gone but they will never be forgotten...





So my prayers are with you and your family....

Tina


----------



## barefoot (Jan 15, 2009)

So sorry


----------



## SaddleTrail (Jan 15, 2009)

My blessings and prayers for you and yours. When the heart hurts it becomes almost unbearable. Just remember time will help take the edge off the pain. When you feel you can no longer bear the weight of it all, remember, the light at the end of the tunnel is not a train but the light of a new beginning.

huggs.

JoeAnn


----------



## maplegum (Jan 15, 2009)

My thoughts are with you

xox Leonie xoxo


----------



## Taylor Jo (Jan 16, 2009)

My heart breaks for you, how very, very sad. I'm sorry. TJ


----------

